# Scirocco wheel sizes: MK1



## Todd Fiebig (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm sure this has been discussed a million times and I tried to read the offset chart but I don't know enough to figure it out so...
What do I need to know about wheel size and offset for shopping for wheels and tires for my MK1 Scirocco with a stock suspension that I might lower a small amount in the future?


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Scirocco wheel sizes: MK1 (Todd Fiebig)*

offset shouldn't be any higher than 38, but again it depends on the width of the given wheel.
16" is as big as I'd go diameter wise. But 14's and 15's look quite handsome since the car is so small to begin with anyway.


----------



## brad131a4 (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Scirocco wheel sizes: MK1 (Todd Fiebig)*

Well Todd there will be somethings that need to be figured out first. Are you looking to go wider than stock width or stay the same. Rim offsets will be different depending on the width of the rim. Some people have run down to a 25 to 28mm offset on rabbits and scirocco's with out problems.
These will be based more on a 13" or 14" rim with a 5.5 or 6" rim. I have some 15" et30 on a 77 rabbit width is 7" and they poke out of the front fender about a 1/4". The rear is just about flush. You also have to remember the rear track on the rabbit and scirroco are 30mm narrower than the front. This is common on most of the vw and audi line of cars.
35mm with a 7" rim in just about any size will be a good fit for your car.


----------

